# California Tortoise Keepers



## rachael (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you guys noticed all the new members this week? I was just wondering how many of us Californian's were on the forum now. I can't remember us having a thread like this before but it *might* be beneficial as a reference to the new guys in the sense that we have the means (due to our climate) to mostly house outdoors year round AND grow our own weeds and what not. Advice on just whatever works for us here, plus its fun reminding everyone who their neighbors are. 

Anyway, you know who I am.. but just in case:

Im Rachael
I live in Long Beach 
I keep the torts you see in my signature outdoors year round. 
The hatchlings go outside in the day but come in at night until the temps warm up.
I just began growing DT seed mixes in hope for some blooms in early summer.


----------



## Fernando (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know if I'm doing this right but I'll just follow along.

Hello neighbors...

I'm Fernando
I live in Whittier
I currently only have one Sulcata tortoise, however I am tortoise sitting a Leopard Hybrid at the moment. 
During the winter season I have my tortoise in a 60 gallon aquarium with an MVB bulb running 12 hours a day
A Ceramic Heat Element (50 watt) 24 hours a day. Access to water (water dish) 24 hrs a day
The weather is getting warmer so they will be placed in their outdoor enclosure pretty soon and brought in at night.
I will be planting grazing seed mix in a few days


----------



## Shelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure I understand what you're asking....


----------



## Dexter111 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Rachael,

I'm Gil and I have a 4 month old cherry headed red footed tortoise.
I live in San Jose and I will be keeping him in doors for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in California...Clovis to be exact! That's right in the middle of California and just east of Fresno.

I have 15 different types of turtle and tortoise, that add up to around 120 or so individual animals. Most of my tortoises graze, but a few I have to feed. 

I have all the different types listed in my bio.


----------



## rachael (Apr 11, 2011)

Shelly said:


> Not sure I understand what you're asking....



I wasnt really asking anything. Just having a little fun with a meet and greet type friend. Plus its nice to know whos local and what theyve got going on.. especially for newer members. I remember when I joined the forum at first I searched "California" a bunch of times to see the types of enclosures and plants people had and what would be feasible for my area.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm Mary Anne
I live in Bakersfield 
I have an 11 yr Ornate boxie, 18 yr CDT, 4 hatchling CDT's.
I grow everything they eat.
For now, everyone is outside during the day and inside at night. 
I love my torties!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Apr 11, 2011)

Im a tattoo artist from sacramento and i own one star tortoise that will be a year this month. I plan on getting more eventually but the one i have wasnt cheap and i only really wanna own star tortoises.

Also i own quite a few different frog and toad species.


----------



## Laura (Apr 11, 2011)

Im Laura
I live Near Auburn above Sacramento.
I have 4 sulcatas and one russian.. outdoors year round, 
with heat for winter.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2011)

Im Jacob,
i live in Whittier california,
one baby sulcata, indoors at night
outside during the day,
17 years old, have alot to learn, and know more then most 17 year olds my age


----------



## ascott (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi...I am a new member  I live in the high desert, Apple Valley. I have had a hard time keeping my Desert Tortoises out during the winter months recently due to the large volume of rain paired with the teen temps here last year and the start of this year...I have about determined I am calling "uncle" on leaving my guys out for the winter months. We live relatively close to the north side of the San Bernardino Mountains.....I can't handle the stress of flood or freeze posibilities anymore  However....they sure did enjoy the sunny day today and will be out from here on out...unless we have another freakish freeze spell. I am here if anyone needs me..

Toodles.
Oh yeah;
1 beautiful Son
4 adult male Desert Tortoise
2 Red Ear Sliders
2 Crazy Dogs


----------



## Cathy L (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm Cathy. I live in Orcutt, Ca (Northern Santa Barbara County)
I have one approx. year old Hermann's (and a younger one that belongs to my daughter). They are in my classroom for now and go outside during the day when it is warm enough.


----------



## Angi (Apr 12, 2011)

I am Angi. I live in Ramona, it is NE of down town San Diego. A little more rural and mountainy than most of San Diego also warmer.
I have two CDT yearlings. They live in a tort table, but go outside in a rabbit cage for sunshine. I am going to turn a large dog kennal into a safe out door enclosure for them so they can spend more time outside. I also have a Three Toed Box turtle. She just went back outside to her deck box. I am almost finished with her bigger turtle garden, but need to let all the plants take root before she can move in. She is a digger and will distroy them if she goes in now.
I love being able to grow food for my torts and find taking care of them to be a relaxing ecsape from life.


----------



## rachael (Apr 12, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hi...I am a new member  I live in the high desert, Apple Valley. I have had a hard time keeping my Desert Tortoises out during the winter months recently due to the large volume of rain paired with the teen temps here last year and the start of this year...I have about determined I am calling "uncle" on leaving my guys out for the winter months. We live relatively close to the north side of the San Bernardino Mountains.....I can't handle the stress of flood or freeze posibilities anymore  However....they sure did enjoy the sunny day today and will be out from here on out...unless we have another freakish freeze spell. I am here if anyone needs me..
> 
> Toodles.
> Oh yeah;
> ...



Do you plan on keeping them indoors or in the garage to hibernate? Ive read of some making hibernation boxes in their garages but Im not sure exactly how they went about it.


----------



## ascott (Apr 12, 2011)

rachael said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...I am a new member  I live in the high desert, Apple Valley. I have had a hard time keeping my Desert Tortoises out during the winter months recently due to the large volume of rain paired with the teen temps here last year and the start of this year...I have about determined I am calling "uncle" on leaving my guys out for the winter months. We live relatively close to the north side of the San Bernardino Mountains.....I can't handle the stress of flood or freeze posibilities anymore  However....they sure did enjoy the sunny day today and will be out from here on out...unless we have another freakish freeze spell. I am here if anyone needs me..
> ...


----------



## Fernando (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow let's throw a Cali Tortoise party


----------



## Josh (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in Redlands!


----------



## efciv (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm in Calimesa.


----------



## rachael (Apr 16, 2011)

where is that?


----------



## wilt (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello. Im wil, and i have a baby Sulcata. Im in Walnut Park. (90255)


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm in Wrightwood.


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 15, 2011)

My name is Renee

I live in Auburn, Ca, above Sac. 
I have 6 different species.

3 Redfoots
5 Ibera Greeks
2 RES
1 CDT
5 Eastern Box Turtles
4 Sulcatas


----------



## reneereichert (Oct 15, 2011)

rachael said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand what you're asking....
> ...



Love the idea, I always wonder who is closeby


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 15, 2011)

I think that's a great idea but what about us Arizonians?? *S* LOL


----------



## spiderreyy (Oct 15, 2011)

San Dimas, and my son has his sulcatas in Fontana


----------



## Tccarolina (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm Steve and I live in Modesto in the center of the Central Valley. I keep Eastern Box Turtles outdoors year round and am 3 years in to keeping middle eastern greeks outdoors year round as well. So far so good. 

Steve


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 15, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> I think that's a great idea but what about us Arizonians?? *S* LOL



Hey Susan, start an Arizona thread.


----------



## SpeedyKae (Nov 16, 2011)

Debbie from So cal, Garden Grove :]


----------



## DSaenz (Nov 21, 2011)

My Name is Daria Saenz. 

I live in La Mirada, CA


----------



## dmmj (Nov 21, 2011)

La Verne CA


----------



## DSaenz (Nov 21, 2011)

Fernando said:


> I don't know if I'm doing this right but I'll just follow along.
> 
> Hello neighbors...
> 
> ...




Where do you buy your Mazuri?


----------



## elvis (Feb 10, 2012)

Anaheim feed supply


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

San Joaquin county...newbie to sulcata hatchlings. Had to refund a sick one and getting 2 from AZ sulcata aka Austin on wednesday <--soo impatient can't wait! Anyways, I made a thread like this and noone posted just yet hahahaha so I found this one. Everyone living around my area, I have a question...How do you keep your torts outside year round? I know mine won't be outside until maybe 5yrs, give or take, but when time comes I was thinking about building a shed with heating in it. My question is, what about the rainy season? I know we haven't really had one this year but when we have the rain for weeks on end or maybe even months, do you bring your torts inside or just keep them locked up and bring food to them daily? Just curious for many who say they leave em out year round. =D Thanks for any answers and could use all the help I can get when time comes. LOVE THIS TFO <--great idea!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm Nicole,
I live in downtown LA,
Right now i only have one russian tortoise but hope to have 2 by next year


----------



## kanalomele (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm in Elk Grove. A suburb of Sacramento. One Russian, two Greeks outside year round.


----------



## kameya (Jun 21, 2012)

Just saw this thread...recently moved to Cypress, Orange County. Got a few turtles and tortoises... ^_^


----------



## franeich (Jun 21, 2012)

Names Francis,
I live in La crescenta,
I have a 3 year old sulcata named Bowser who lives outside all the time.


----------



## expo tort (Jun 27, 2012)

Josh
One hermanns tort
Fullerton
Inside year round


----------



## cmosuna (Jun 27, 2012)

Stanton, Ca


----------



## bigred (Jun 27, 2012)

ascott said:


> Hi...I am a new member  I live in the high desert, Apple Valley. I have had a hard time keeping my Desert Tortoises out during the winter months recently due to the large volume of rain paired with the teen temps here last year and the start of this year...I have about determined I am calling "uncle" on leaving my guys out for the winter months. We live relatively close to the north side of the San Bernardino Mountains.....I can't handle the stress of flood or freeze posibilities anymore  However....they sure did enjoy the sunny day today and will be out from here on out...unless we have another freakish freeze spell. I am here if anyone needs me..
> 
> Toodles.
> Oh yeah;
> ...



Seriously well exactly how new are u

Im Ed and Im newer than ASCOTT 
Im in Fullerton and have a few Redfoots
My adults are outside all year but kept nice and warm when its cold.
I have also got a few eggs that these torts lay


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 28, 2012)

bigred said:


> ascott said:
> 
> 
> > Hi...I am a new member  I live in the high desert, Apple Valley. I have had a hard time keeping my Desert Tortoises out during the winter months recently due to the large volume of rain paired with the teen temps here last year and the start of this year...I have about determined I am calling "uncle" on leaving my guys out for the winter months. We live relatively close to the north side of the San Bernardino Mountains.....I can't handle the stress of flood or freeze posibilities anymore  However....they sure did enjoy the sunny day today and will be out from here on out...unless we have another freakish freeze spell. I am here if anyone needs me..
> ...





Well she was new in April 2011, when she wrote it.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jul 19, 2012)

I live in Cali!


----------



## SamB (Jul 31, 2012)

Yucaipa, Calif with DT's


----------



## poison (Aug 2, 2012)

i live in san diego and i have a chaco


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 2, 2012)

Im Sheena Tracy ca 
one sulcata He is 7 years old outdoor all year except he goes in garage at night in winter to his dog cage that is heated.


----------



## cristal redfoot (Aug 23, 2012)

My name is cristal
I live in huntington beach soCal about minutes from the beach
1 beautiful and amazing RT


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 23, 2012)

I just moved to Irvine!


----------



## SFMenagerie (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am new to the forum and to tortoises. I am still researching as much as I can and plan to purchase a Cherry Head Redfoot in the near future. I am in Marin County (just north of San Francisco). I would love info from others on how to provide proper temperature ranges and humidity in the yard or outdoor enclosure for when the little guy is big and sturdy enough to stay outdoors. If anyone has experience with this species, particularly in this climate, I would *love* to hear from you.
Thanks so much!
Lauren
4 dogs
4 cats
3 Crested Geckos
1 Human Child


----------



## bogart20 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi my name is Preston and I live in eureka California. I have an indian star tortoise and he gets out on sunny days and is brought in during nights


----------



## kathyth (Nov 1, 2012)

My name is Kathy.
I live in Walnut California monday through Thursday and Running Springs in the San Bernardino mountains on the weekends.
We have developed a system that allows any tortoise or turtle to be easily transported, if it is in their best interest and all have enclosures in both locations.
When I see the Redlands sign, I know that we are by Josh, the forum administrator.
It is a small world.


----------

